# Dragon StealthHawk (OOB)



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

There’s nothing quite like the unknown to get the old imagination cranking. One facet of this from a modelling perspective is to embrace sci-fi subjects. However, there’s another way to go about it, and that’s “What-If” or “whif”-type subjects. Of course, for some of us, both are equally as much fun, and my stack of anime kits and Luft ’46 creations attests to this. 

One of the cooler Whifs that’s kind of real, but still not really known, is the stealthy Blackhawk (?) derivative used in the raid on Osama Bin Laden’s compound. Sure, the raid left a tantalizing souvenir in the form of a tail rotor pylon, but even after that, little has come to light about the chopper, and the entire program remains rather closely-guarded. 

Amazingly, only Dragon (so far as I know) has bothered to try to kit this famous “boogeyman” of an airplane, and sadly only in 1/144. Still, as far as Whifs go, it’s a pretty cool subject, and the small scale only helps hid that not a lot of detail is known about the bird. Check out my out of box review for it below; make sure you’re wearing a tinfoil hat, though, first!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/out-of-box-reviews/dragon-1-144-stealth-blackhawk-oob/*


----------

